

Recession 2008: How bad it can get? - nreece
http://money.cnn.com/2008/01/23/news/economy/how_bad/?postversion=2008012315

======
joeguilmette
it seems like people are very excited about a downturn.

i hate to burst people's bubble (haha) but i dont think it's going to be
nearly as pronounced as people would like to think.

sorry kids, no bread lines.

